# Behind the Linode Hack?



## Kris (May 7, 2013)

This is at the top of YCombinator, from other drops that included all of imageshack, seems like it could be legit, thoughts?

http://straylig.ht/zines/HTP5/0x02_Linode.txt

Didn't give it much thought until I saw a mirror of the last one: http://straylig.ht/zines/HTP-4.txt


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2013)

I had a quick skim over this earlier. Will be interesting to see if Linode responds especially as they were confident the Credit Cards couldn't be decrypted.

I think Linode did the right thing from the get go with their Blog updates and being open about the hack.

https://blog.linode.com/2013/04/16/security-incident-update/


----------



## Mitchell (May 12, 2013)

Also, it's an interesting concept of how they protect their credit cards:

- Encrypt cards with a public key stored on the normal servers

- Send encrypted card to special billing server

- Billing server decrypts without giving information back, instead processes the payment


----------

